# in field bug-photography



## DE3 (Jul 20, 2006)

post your _in the field _misc. bug pics from short trips out.

I went out yesterday to photograph some bugs, but it was too windy.  So here's one from a week ago.


----------



## Sheri (Jul 20, 2006)

Damn Coop... you're making good use of that new camera.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jul 22, 2006)

Dead beetle


----------



## Nerri1029 (Jul 22, 2006)

Texas Blonde said:
			
		

> Dead beetle


ACK flash backs !!!!!!!
stink..


----------



## Crotalus (Jul 23, 2006)

Bee


----------



## DE3 (Jul 23, 2006)

*beaked butterfly*

on Mayflower







-*larger* version-


----------



## Ganoderma (Jul 25, 2006)

great pics!  here are some older ones from taiwan.


----------



## DE3 (Aug 6, 2006)

*cicada killer*

link to larger images at bottom










































http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/_the-cave_/ck1b-.jpg
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/_the-cave_/ck2b.jpg
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/_the-cave_/ck3b.jpg
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/_the-cave_/ck4b.jpg
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/_the-cave_/ck6b.jpg
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/_the-cave_/ck8b.jpg
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/_the-cave_/ck9b.jpg
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/_the-cave_/ck99b.jpg


----------



## CustomNature (Aug 17, 2006)

These were taken about 4 weeks ago last time I went buggin' through the state game lands in PA.


----------



## DE3 (Aug 30, 2006)

what have we here?


----------



## Sheri (Sep 11, 2006)

Very cool!!!


----------



## arachnocat (Sep 12, 2006)

Those are beautiful pics. What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## DE3 (Sep 13, 2006)

arachnocat said:


> Those are beautiful pics. What kind of camera do you use?


Thank you.  The pics above were taken with a Nikon D50.

This mantis, from Johnson County Iowa, was shot with a Nikon D200


----------



## DE3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Got an idea on the ID ?  
Pretty good size to it -- about 2.5"


----------

